# [2009] Timeshare close to Washington, DC?



## Cyndy (Jan 22, 2009)

Having never been to our capitol and being geographically challenged, can someone tell me what would be the closest timeshare to Washington, DC (either a Marriott or an exchange via II)?  I have a bonus week we got for depositing our 2009 Ko Olina week and I would love to use it to visit DC.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 22, 2009)

I believe the only one close is Wyndham Vacation Resorts - Old Town Alexandria (formerly Fairfield).


----------



## Cyndy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks, but I don't find resort in the II directory.  I think it might only trade through RCI?


----------



## Luanne (Jan 22, 2009)

Cyndy said:


> Thanks, but I don't find resort in the II directory.  I think it might only trade through RCI?



Yes, it looks like it is only through RCI, and pretty hard to get by the way.  But, it's the only timeshare I'm aware of that is even remotely close to D.C.  The others are all hours away, like in Williamsburg.


----------



## Cyndy (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, bummer.  I'm surprised it is such "slim pickins" in the DC area for timeshares.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 22, 2009)

There are several resorts that are closer to DC than Williamsburg in II.  

Here are some:

Bayse, VA - Chalet High, Creekside Village.  About 2 hours from DC
Gordonsville, VA - Shenandoah Crossing.  Lots closer, but about 90 minutes.
McGaheysville, VA - Mountainside Villas at Masanutten. Just over 2 hours


I haven't been to any of them.  I also wouldn't use any of them (or Williamsburg) for a home base for DC visits.  It's way too far and you have to factor in the DC rush hour.

The one in Gordonsville is fairly close to the VRE train in Fredericksburg that takes you into DC.

Also, driving and parking in DC is a nightmare during the week, so plan on using public transportation.


----------



## wesley (Jan 22, 2009)

*Try this inn if all else fails..*

If you want a really cool, interesting place to stay in DC that's near the subway and the "attractions", try the Tabard Inn. I've stayed there a lot and really like it  - (It is not at TS, BTW)

Wesley


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 22, 2009)

Cyndy said:


> Having never been to our capitol and being geographically challenged, can someone tell me what would be the closest timeshare to Washington, DC (either a Marriott or an exchange via II)?  I have a bonus week we got for depositing our 2009 Ko Olina week and I would love to use it to visit DC.
> Thanks in advance.


As mentioned Wyndham Old Town Alexandria  and  now Wyndham National Harbor both with RCI.  


Big Matt said:


> Bayse, VA - Chalet High, Creekside Village.  About 2 hours from DC
> Gordonsville, VA - Shenandoah Crossing.  Lots closer, but about 90 minutes.
> McGaheysville, VA - Mountainside Villas at Masanutten. Just over 2 hours


Wow, those are all too far for any serious DC visitor.  I stayed here and found it to be a great place, I think they have rates for TUGgers.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 22, 2009)

JoeMid,
that's why I said I wouldn't use any of them as a home base.  You would honestly spend 6-8 hours a day commuting back and forth from DC.



JoeMid said:


> As mentioned Wyndham Old Town Alexandria  and  now Wyndham National Harbor both with RCI.
> Wow, those are all too far for any serious DC visitor.  I stayed here and found it to be a great place, I think they have rates for TUGgers.


----------



## jdetar (Jan 22, 2009)

Wyndham Old Town Alexandria is a great home base resort for DC. It's about impossible to trade into, but you can rent it. I go there several times yearly. The tour people downstairs know me the second I walk through the door and now find some BOGUS reason not to tour me any more. haha. The new Wyndham National Harbor is opening later this year too. It is definitely nicer than the Old Town Resort, although location isn't as good as the metro is literally right across the street from the Old Town resort. I don't think there's any metro's around national harbor, unless they plan on bringing it to there!


----------



## jenmcnitt (Mar 18, 2011)

Are there any new updates on RCI resorts close to Washington DC?    I heard that it is hard to get into.   

What is the best way to be able to find a trade to here?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 18, 2011)

Wyndham National Harbor is now open. There is a "neighborhood" free National Harbor bus to the local Metro stop. It is free. THere are lots of restrauants within walking distance as this totally new area is host to the Gaylord Hotel & Convention Center. There are several other hotels here also. 

But as for DC timeshares:
Wyndham Old Town Alexandria -- best location to DC and Metro(free resort parking), not many walk to restrauants
Wyndham National Harbor --- free bus to Metro, many dining options and PAY to park.

Stayed at both now. Very nice either TS.


----------



## sparty (Mar 18, 2011)

jenmcnitt said:


> Are there any new updates on RCI resorts close to Washington DC?    I heard that it is hard to get into.
> 
> What is the best way to be able to find a trade to here?



RCI - not sure -this reply is a little tangent....I apologize in advance.. but I've used two Marriott's to visit DC.

The first Marriott (vacation club) was Williamsburg, wasn't that bad, went to DC and met with our congressman, now senator, Mark Kirk. Also went through Mt. Vernon. I believe the Marriott concierge had planned trips to DC if you didn't want to drive yourself, I chose to drive myself.

The second Marriott (vacation club) was Atlantic City.  This time it was to the White House.  I couldn't believe they asked us to be at the White House at 7 am. So I left AC at 4 AM and parked at the Marriott on Pennsylvania Ave across from the white house.  On the trip back (same day) put the car on the Cape May Ferry and enjoyed the ocean. Was a great trip.

So if anyone is thinking about it, it is possible to do day visits to DC from both Williamsburg and Atlantic City.  However you have to be comfortable with driving in traffic, there's lots of it.  I would rate the drive easier than driving back in the dark  at 10 PM on the Hanna Highway in Maui though.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 19, 2011)

sparty said:


> I would rate the drive easier than driving back in the dark  at 10 PM on the Hanna Highway in Maui though.


:hysterical: If I ever planned that I don't think I would have lived to tell the story. My hubbie, who drives anywhere and generally isn't fazed by unfamiliar roads, weather, etc., was shall we say less than happy driving that route on a beautiful day. I couldn't imagine it at night ...although you wouldn't have to worry about being distracted by the beautiful scenery, on the plus side


----------

